# Google- Marijuana use associated with cyclic vomiting syndrome - AnaesthesiaUK



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Marijuana use associated with cyclic vomiting syndrome**AnaesthesiaUK*Eighty-two patients with CVS were randomly matched with 82 patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) based on age, gender and geographic referral region. Researchers also examined the records of 62 patients with functional vomiting (FV), *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

